# Painting the Enterprise NX-01 1/350



## Shenanigans (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi all,

I've just purchased the Polar Lights Enterprise NX-01 1/350 kit which I intend to light up. I plan on putting a lot of time, blood and sweat into this. So I would like to get the model painted just right (as its the most important part).

So I'm just wontering if any of you guys done it, what I'd like to know is the colours to use, the best way to apply them, the best way of Aztecing (with templates). Primers, aftercoats....anything really. 

Any help would be much apreached :thumbsup:


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Welcome, Shenanigans! That's a big project. For simplicity's sake, you can get Lou Dalmaso's Aztek Dummy templates for a two-color Aztec scheme. Personally, I used Testors Model Master Metallizer paints and used Steel as a base coat and Aluminum Plate as a second color (I also used Magnesium as a third Aztec color with hand-cut templates, far harder than Lou's templates; a custom mixed color for random panels and Dark Anodonic Gray for the darker sections of the hull underside and the border around the bridge).

I used Testors Model Master acrylic Brass for the bridge cap, the ring on each warp engine, the sensor clusters and other detail bits, and Model Master acrylic Jet Exhaust for all reaction-control-system thruster packs and the oblong shapes at the backs of the warp engines.

Once it's all done, I recommend you buy some gold polishing powder and lightly dust and buff the whole ship with that, just enough to add a slight gold sheen. Enterprise had a goldish cast, unlike Columbia; a shot of the two from "Affliction" clearly shows the difference.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 28, 2006)

Hay justinleighty,

Thanks for the quick reply. I know it a big project & i'm probably biting off more than I can chew...but hay what the hell 

I'm just wondering if a simple spray can would do for the larger parts or would you need an airbrush kit (I know you'd probably get the best results from an airbrush) but those things are not that cheap.

Thanks.


----------



## Ruckdog (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey man, welcome! 

I worked on one of these babies last summer, and I did just what justinleighty proposed above, using the Aztec Dummy templates to get a two-tone scheme. For the paints, I used a 1:1 mixture of Testor Model Master Metallic German Silver and Graphite Metallic for the dark color, and for the lighter color I used Floquil flat aluminum. You can see some pictures of the results I got here:

http://www.andysrandomstuff.com/trek/nx01/


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Welcome, Shenanigans! You might also want to take a look at this page:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=142528
I posted numerous pictures of the NX class starships that can help you.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Maybe this will help too-

http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/polarlightsnx01.msnw


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Shenanigans said:


> Hay justinleighty,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. I know it a big project & i'm probably biting off more than I can chew...but hay what the hell
> 
> ...



For a two-tone Aztec, you can buyTestors Metallizer Aluminum Plate and Steel both in spray cans, so no airbrush is necessary.

You can find transparent blue and transparent red for the engine parts and use the red for nav lights (finding transparent green spray is more difficult, though you can brush it on for small areas like nav lights).

The highlight colors (brass and jet exhaust) can be painted by hand.

If you want to get a little more detailed (like add a third Aztec color and the darker sections on the bottom) without plunking down a lot of cash, you can buy the cheap-o Testors airbrush set for relatively little (you can get them at Wal-Mart for $20, including a can of propellant). That makes me sound like a heretic to some around here, but it's served me well for several kits.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Shenanigans
This form may also be useful to you:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=150911&page=1&pp=15

We were discussing what other ships were in the NX class and came up with 7 more ships and a reasonable timeline for when they would have entered service.

I also mention some coloring options since I plan to build either NX-05 Atlantis or NX-06 Endevour I plan to add a light blue hue to the hull color. I also suggest that a red hue can be added if someone build either NX-07 Buran or NX-08 Pitchka to pay homage to their Russian heritage.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 28, 2006)

Cheers everyone,
I think I have more than enough info to help me on my way, by no means stop though 

After all ye're effort I must let you see the finished article.


----------

